# Blaze Grills at BBQGuys.com



## byoung1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm having a little trouble finding any reviews on Blaze Grills. They appear to be BBQ Guys house brand. Anybody have any first hand information or insight on them?


----------



## Max1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Little expensive for me, I would go with a Weber. I am not really a propane fan, but I do own a Weber propane grill, I have had it for 25+ years and have never had a problem with it. I have never had to replace a part on it yet either.


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 25, 2012)

Weber!


----------



## Max1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the backup Buzz


----------



## MI Smoke (Oct 26, 2012)

Max said:


> Little expensive for me, I would go with a Weber. I am not really a propane fan, but I do own a Weber propane grill, I have had it for 25+ years and have never had a problem with it. I have never had to replace a part on it yet either.


 
U take it out of the box yet?


----------



## Max1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, my father bought it when I was in grade school. When he passed away a few years back no one wanted it, all they saw was an old used grill, I saw a Weber Grill! So I took it, they can all keep their cheap ass Char-Broil grills. 

The first thing that I am going to replace on it ,is the grates next spring.

I mean you all have seen it in the back grounds of my pictures.


----------



## byoung1 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've had my fair share of Weber charcoal grills over the years. Looking for a built in natural gas at this time. The built in Webers are twice the price.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 1, 2012)

Webers last and you can ALWAYS find parts IF you happen to need them.


----------



## BBQGuy-Jeremy (Nov 2, 2012)

*Blaze Grill Carts*



byoung said:


> I'm having a little trouble finding any reviews on Blaze Grills. They appear to be BBQ Guys house brand. Anybody have any first hand information or insight on them?



Hey I was looking around the forum and I saw your post.  I work for BBQ Guys and I would be happy to give you some details about the Blaze Grills.  

304 Stainless Steel - considered the industry standard, best grade stainless
Cast Stainless Steel Burners - burners constructed of solid pieces of stainless backed by a lifetime warranty.
Flame stabilizing grid - perforated sheet of stainless steel which keeps drippings off
the burners, reducing flare-ups

There are many excellent BBQ grills out there, but most grills in this price range do not have these features or a lifetime warranty to back it up.


----------

